# Monedas con alto valor numismático I : 8 Reales Columnarios



## makokillo (12 May 2014)

Estimados conforeros, si me permitís, quisiera abrir este hilo al estilo de los de "monedas con Premium" que bien podría se el primero de una serie.

Este primer hilo de la serie, me gustaría dedicarlo, como no, a la joya de la corona de nuestra numismática, los reales de a 8 o columnarios. Habrá quien considere como la joya de la corona otras monedas como los 8 reales de Segovia por ejemplo, no diré que no, pero como esas piezas son inalcanzables para la mayoría de nosotros, yo prefiero dar ese titulo a los columnarios.

Quisiera hacer de este hilo un hilo totalmente abierto. Yo voy a poner una serie de datos que he ido recopilando pero si alguien tiene mas datos o cualquier otra cosa que crea que debe estar en el primer post, que lo diga y los incorporamos. Este hilo a de servirnos a todos para ir aprendiendo unos de otros con las dudas de unos y los aportes de todos. En fin que me gustaría que de este hilo hicieramos un hilo " 5 estrellas " de verdad .

Antes de nada, decir que no soy ningún experto ni muchísimo menos, se de columnarios bastante menos que muchos de los que andáis por aquí, no soy mas que un mero aficionado y bastante novato pero ya que nadie se decidía a abrir un hilo así, lo he hecho yo, espero que no moleste a nadie.

Y sin más, abro el hilo y espero que podais ir incorporando a él vuestras dudas, vuestras experiencias, etc,etc. Yo voy a poner en el catalogo los dos columnarios que tengo hasta ahora, espero que pongais los vuestros y podamos ir rellenandolo :baba:


_*8 REALES – COLUMNARIOS*_

Se conoce como columnario ( pillar dollar en USA ) a las monedas de 8 reales de plata acuñadas por España para sus colonias en Latinoamérica de 1732 a 1773, bajo los reinados de Felipe V, Fernando VI y Carlos III . La mayoría de ellos fueron acuñados en Ciudad de México pero también en las cecas de Guatemala, Santa Fe de Bogotá, Popayán, Lima, Santiago y Potosí. Con el mismo diseño y por lo tanto también se les podría llamar columnarias se acuñaron monedas menores de 4, 2, 1 y ½ reales.

En el reverso, se observan 2 globos terráqueos sentados sobre un océano de agua que representan el viejo y el nuevo mundo entre 2 columnas de Hércules ( de ahí el nombre de columnario) coronadas y adornadas con 2 cintas donde se puede leer el lema PLUS ULTRA del latín que significa "Más allá". En la parte superior rodeando la moneda la leyenda "UTRAQUE UNUM" que en latín significa "ambos son uno" resaltando la unidad entre los territorios del imperio español en cada hemisferio. Abajo, la fecha de emisión y las marcas de ceca a ambos lados.
El anverso muestra el nombre del monarca de turno en latín seguido de la leyenda "D G HISPAN ET IND REX" que significa "por la gracia de Dios Rey de las Españas y de las Indias", en el centro el escudo de España en gran tamaño con una corona real encima, a la izquierda están las iniciales del ensayador y a la derecha el valor. El canto de la moneda tiene un cordón protector con unas hojas de laurel grabadas en gran detalle. 

En 1732, durante el segundo reinado de Felipe V, se dio un enorme cambio en la acuñación con la introducción de la prensa de volante en México, la cual permitió hacer monedas redondas con cordón protector para evitar falsificaciones o cercenamientos tal y como ocurría en las antiguas monedas macuquinas que eran acuñadas a golpe de martillo .

Las monedas de 8 reales columnarios, tienen un peso de 27 Grs de plata de ley de 917 milésimas y un diámetro de 39 mm. Gracias a su buena ley y belleza, hicieron de la moneda mexicana el principal medio de pago por todo el Nuevo Mundo, entre ellos los Estados Unidos, donde fue aceptado como moneda de curso legal hasta 1857. Igualmente era moneda aceptada internacionalmente entre los comerciantes de muchísimos países. Como curiosidad, decir que el columnario fue el precursor del actual “Dólar” americano.

A continuación se presentan algunas de las características clave del columnario: 

*Marcas de Ceca*

La serie más común es la de México. La marca de ceca es una gran "M" con una pequeña "o" por encima. Fue utilizada durante toda la serie de1732 a 1772 y aparece dos veces en el columnario de 8 reales, a cada lado de la fecha en el anverso. En 1733 se utilizó un "MX" como marca experimental de ceca sólo para ese año. Otras marcas de ceca son: "G" para Guatemala; "N" con "o" sobre ella a la izquierda de la fecha y la "R" con "o" sobre ella en la derecha de la fecha para el Nuevo Reino; "PN" de Popayán, acuñada sólo un año, en 1769; "LM" de Lima; Potosí utiliza un carácter especial hecho de una "P", "T" y "S"; una "S", con una "o" por encima en la ceca de Santiago. 

*Iniciales del ensayador *

En el reverso del columnario y a la izquierda del escudo heráldico se encuentra la marca del ensayador. Normalmente consta de uno o dos iniciales. En la serie de México "MF" y "MM" son las mas comunes. "J" es la mas común en columnarios de Santiago. Y "JM" en columnarios acuñadas en Lima. Las letras a menudo corresponden a la primera letra del nombre del ensayador o, si hay dos ensayadores, a continuación, el primer nombre de cada uno. Por ejemplo, en columnarios de México de 1762 a 1770 , "MF" corresponden a Manuel Assorín y Francisco Antonio de la Peña y Flores. 
*
Fecha *

La fecha en el columnario se encuentra en el anverso de la parte inferior entre dos rosetas con las marcas de ceca en los otros lados de las rosetas. Se utilizaron diferentes estilos de los números y es un identificador clave. En las primeras fechas de México, Guatemala y Lima, por ejemplo, se utilizó un "5" árabe, mientras que en fechas posteriores el "5" es estándar. Además, los números "6" y "9" también se pueden encontrar con varios estilos. 

*Denominación *

Situado en el lado derecho del escudo heráldico en el reverso hay un 8 con rosetas por encima y por debajo. Esto indica 8 reales. Los columnarios fraccionarios tienen: 4 reales con un "4"; 2 reales con un "2"; 1 real con "1"; medio real que no estaba marcado con una denominación por limitaciones de espacio. 

*LAS FALSIFICACIONES Y ALGUNAS FORMAS DE DETECTARLAS*

Cualquier persona que se dedique a la colección de columnarios, mas temprano que tarde, tendrá alguna falsificación en su colección. Esto desgraciadamente es así por que el columnario es una de las monedas mas falsificadas en la historia, tanto en la época en que se acuñaron como hoy en dia. Hay desde burdas falsificaciones que no necesitan mas que un vistazo para saber que son falsas hasta buenísimas falsificaciones que pasan por buenas incluso ante los ojos de un experto. Por todo esto vamos a dar aquí unas pautas a seguir para intentar, dentro de nuestras posibilidades que no nos den gato por liebre.
Lo primero es lo mas obvio, nadie, absolutamente nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas. Ósea que si te ofrecen un columnario por cuatro pesetas, huye de él por que será falso 100%.
Lo segundo, compra siempre tus columnarios a expertos bien sea en subasta o compra directa en casas numismáticas reconocidas. Jamás compres un columnario en Ebay a no ser que venga encapsulado y certificado por alguna empresa con NGC,PCGS,ANACS, etc. de lo contrario tendrás muchísimas posibilidades de que el columnario que compres en Ebay sea falso.
Después de estas pautas de sentido común, lo ideal antes de comprar el columnario es poder tenerlo en mano, pesarlo y medirlo. Si el peso y la medida exceden por arriba o por abajo en demasía de 27 Grs y 39 mm de diámetro, mejor dejarlo. Un peso por debajo de 26,8 grs no debería ser aceptable y tampoco por encima de 27,2 grs. Un columnario que no de él peso es falso 100% seguro, lo que no quiere decir ni muchísimo menos que si el peso es correcto sea un columnario autentico. Algunos columnarios rescatados del mar pueden ser una excepción en el peso debido a la corrosión, sin embargo también debemos tener en cuenta que estos son mas fáciles de falsificar al poder disimular errores disfrazándolos entre la corrosión.
Si el peso y la medida nos convencen, el siguiente punto a fijarse es el canto de la moneda, la parte mas difícil de falsificar en un columnario. Los columnarios auténticos tienen un canto con un patrón de cerca de 40 hojas de laurel. Hasta 1762 , las hojas de laurel apuntaban en una mitad de la moneda en una dirección y en la otra mitad en dirección opuesta. Desde 1762 el patrón de laurel apunta en una única dirección.
Otra pista que nos puede ayudar a saber si nuestro columnario es falso o autentico es la “textura” de la superficie. La textura de la moneda debe siempre ser lisa. Un columnario con una superficie resbalosa, jabonosa o con porosidades, puede indicar que ha sido fundido, no acuñado.
Otra forma de “falsificar” columnarios (entrecomillo falsificar por que en realidad el columnario es autentico) es acuñar una falsa fecha de algún columnario que está muy cotizado sobre un columnario mas común y mucho menos cotizado. Evidentemente este tipo de falsificaciones jamás deberían colárnoslas ya que apenas que pongamos un poco de interés deberíamos saber a que fechas corresponde cada monarca, ceca y ensayadores y si no los sabemos de memoria es muy fácil buscar las correspondencias.
Por ultimo, se me ocurre que si tienes buen oído y dispones de otro columnario que sepas que es autentico, compares los sonidos de ambos al hacerlos girar sobre una superficie plana. Una moneda acuñada nunca sonara igual que una fundida.
Hay otras muchas formas de autenticar columnarios, todas las anteriores son una muestra de lo que nosotros podemos hacer con los recursos que tenemos a mano.


*CATALOGO DE COLUMNARIOS DE 8 REALES DE LA CECA DE MEXICO Y SUS VARIANTES*

Voy a intentar clasificar los distintos tipo o variantes de columnarios de la ceca de México, asignándoles unos códigos que estarán formados por unos caracteres o dígitos separados por guiones a cada elemento de diseño en el columnario que puede ir cambiando en según que tipo o variante sea. Mas adelante cuando tenga tiempo intentare incorporar otras cecas, aunque si alguno quiere hacerlo, que lo diga.

•	Los dos primeros dígitos, corresponderán a los dos últimos números del año en que se acuñó la moneda. En ocasiones será 3 ó 4 dígitos separados por una barra inclinada tipo: 63/2 , esto querrá decir que es una acuñación de 1763 sobre otra de 1762.
•	Los siguientes caracteres, también 2, corresponderán a la marca de ceca. En este caso solo hay 2, Mº y MX y ambas corresponden a la misma ceca de México. MX fue una marca de ceca experimental que únicamente se usó un año.
•	Los caracteres siguientes son las iniciales de los ensayadores que aparecen en el reverso de la moneda. Pueden ser una o dos letras dependiendo si fueron dos o uno solo los ensayadores. Para la ceca de México, los ensayadores fueron: 
Felipe Rivas Angulo, Francisco de la Peña y Flores, Manuel de la peña, Manuel Assorin y Francisco de Rivera
•	A continuación, otra letra, correspondiente a la inicial del nombre en latín del Monarca que reinaba cuando se acuñó el columnario;
P ( de PHILIP · V ) para Felipe V
F ( de FERDND · VI ) para Fernando VI
C (de CAROLVS · III ) para Carlos III
A partir de aquí los caracteres serán numéricos y corresponderán a los siguientes cambios en el diseño.
•	El quinto carácter se refiere al el tamaño y la descripción de la corona principal:
0 ( o nada) para la corona de tamaño normal con plena elipse en la parte inferior de la corona (conocida como corona 'a la antigua')
1 para una gran corona de tamaño con un arco de 2/3 en la parte inferior de la corona
2 para corona de tamaño normal sin elipse en la parte inferior de la corona (conocida como la corona "de nuevo estilo")
•	El sexto numero corresponde a la corona situada en lo alto de la columna de la izquierda:
0 ( o nada) para una corona Real 
1 para una corona Imperial
•	El séptimo digito define el punto en que esta situada la cruz de la corona principal:
0 ( o nada) si la cruz se encuentra entre "HI" y "SP"
1 si la cruz cae entre "H" y "ISP"
2 si no es ni 0 ni 1 y la cruz cae en el campo de la moneda
Por ultimo podría haber o no un ultimo carácter que seria un punto (.) y unas iniciales en ingles que especificarían errores o variaciones de troqueles menores en comparación con el diseño básico años/ensayador.

Antes de empezar, me gustaría decir que en este catalogo pueden faltar algunas variantes, estas son las que yo he podido encontrar y que estén confirmadas ( espero no haberme equivocado con los codigos, auque no lo descarto :::: ). También tengo que decir que algunas de las variantes aquí expuestas son muy muy escasas y de algunas solo se conoce un solo ejemplar por lo que jamás las veremos y algunas ni siquiera en fotografía.

*32-Mº-F-P*
Columnario del año 1732, con marca de ceca Mº.Ensayador Felipe Rivas Angulo. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*33-Mº-F-P*
Columnario del año 1733. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayador Felipe Rivas Angulo. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*33/2-Mº-F-P*
Columnario del año 1733, sobre fechado sobre 2. Con marca de ceca Mº.Ensayador Felipe Rivas Angulo. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*33-MX-F-P*
Columnario del año 1733. Con marca de ceca MX. Ensayador Felipe Rivas Angulo. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*33-MX-F-P-1*
Columnario del año 1733. Con marca de ceca MX. Ensayador Felipe Rivas Angulo. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal es de gran tamaño con un arco de 2/3 en la parte inferior de la corona 1 . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*33/2-MX-F-P-1*
Columnario del año 1733, sobre fechado sobre 2. Con marca de ceca MX. Ensayador Felipe Rivas Angulo. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal es de gran tamaño con un arco de 2/3 en la parte inferior de la corona 1 . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*33-MX-MF-P-1*
Columnario del año 1733. Con marca de ceca MX. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal es de gran tamaño con un arco de 2/3 en la parte inferior de la corona 1 . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*33-Mº-MF-P*
Columnario del año 1733. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*33-Mº-MF-P-1*
Columnario del año 1733. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal es de gran tamaño con un arco de 2/3 en la parte inferior de la corona 1 . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*34-Mº-MF-P*
Columnario del año 1734. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).







*34/3-Mº-MF-P*
Columnario del año 1734 sobre fechado sobre 3. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*35-Mº-MF-P*
Columnario del año 1735. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*36-Mº-MF-P*
Columnario del año 1736. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*36-Mº-MF-P.sf*
Columnario del año 1736. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada). Cospel de pequeño tamaño, 38 mm .sf (small flan).
*36/5-Mº-MF-P*
Columnario del año 1736, sobre fechado sobre 5. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*37-Mº-MF-P*
Columnario del año 1737. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*38-Mº-MF-P
*Columnario del año 1738. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*38/6-Mº-MF-P*
Columnario del año 1738, sobre fechado sobre 6. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*38/7-Mº-MF-P*
Columnario del año 1738, sobre fechado sobre 7. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*39-Mº-MF-P*
Columnario del año 1739. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*39/6-Mº-MF-P*
Columnario del año 1739, sobre fechado sobre 6. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*39/8-Mº-MF-P*
Columnario del año 1739, sobre fechado sobre 8. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*40-Mº-MF-P*
Columnario del año 1740. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*40/30-Mº-MF-P*
Columnario del año 1740, sobre fechado sobre 30. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*40/36-Mº-MF-P*
Columnario del año 1740, sobre fechado sobre 36. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*40/39-Mº-MF-P*
Columnario del año 1740, sobre fechado sobre 39. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*41-Mº-MF-P*
Columnario del año 1741. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*41/31-Mº-MF-P*
Columnario del año 1741, sobre fechado sobre 31. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*42-Mº-MF-P*
Columnario del año 1742. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).







*42/1-Mº-MF-P*
Columnario del año 1742, sobre fechado sobre 1. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*42/32-Mº-MF-P*
Columnario del año 1742, sobre fechado sobre 32. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*43-Mº-MF-P*
Columnario del año 1743. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*43/2-Mº-MF-P*
Columnario del año 1743, sobre fechado sobre 2. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*44-Mº-MF-P*
Columnario del año 1743. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*44-Mº-MF-P.1*
Columnario del año 1743. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada). Variedad de fecha cerrada .1
*44/3-Mº-MF-P*
Columnario del año 1744, sobre fechado sobre 3. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*44/34-Mº-MF-P*
Columnario del año 1744, sobre fechado sobre 34. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*45-Mº-MF-P*
Columnario del año 1745. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*46-Mº-MF-P*
Columnario del año 1746. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).







*46/5-Mº-MF-P*
Columnario del año 1746, sobre fechado sobre 5. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*46-Mº-MF-P.e*
Columnario del año 1746. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada). Error en la ortografía "VTRUQUE" en lugar de "VTRAQUE" .e
*47-Mº-MF-P*
Columnario del año 1747. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de PHILIP · V ( Felipe V ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*47-Mº-MF-F*
Columnario del año 1747. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de FERDND·VI ( Fernando IV ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*48-Mº-MF-F*
Columnario del año 1748. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de FERDND·VI ( Fernando IV ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*48/7-Mº-MF-F*
Columnario del año 1748, sobre fechado sobre 7. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de FERDND·VI ( Fernando IV ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*49-Mº-MF-F*
Columnario del año 1749. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de FERDND·VI ( Fernando IV ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).







*50-Mº-MF-F*
Columnario del año 1750. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de FERDND·VI ( Fernando IV ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*51-Mº-MF-F*
Columnario del año 1751. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de FERDND·VI ( Fernando IV ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*51/0-Mº-MF-F*
Columnario del año 1751, sobre fechado sobre 0. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de FERDND·VI ( Fernando IV ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*52-Mº-MF-F*
Columnario del año 1752. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de FERDND·VI ( Fernando IV ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*52/1-Mº-MF-F*
Columnario del año 1752, sobre fechado sobre 1. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de FERDND·VI ( Fernando IV ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*53-Mº-MF-F*
Columnario del año 1753. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de FERDND·VI ( Fernando IV ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).






*53/2-Mº-MF-F*

Columnario del año 1753, sobre fechado sobre 2. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de FERDND·VI ( Fernando IV ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*54-Mº-MF-F*
Columnario del año 1754. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de FERDND·VI ( Fernando IV ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*54-Mº-MF-F-01*
Columnario del año 1754. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de FERDND·VI ( Fernando IV ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1. Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*54/3-Mº-MF-F*
Columnario del año 1754, sobre fechado sobre 3. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores. Acuñado bajo el reinado de FERDND·VI ( Fernando IV ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*54-Mº-MM-F*
Columnario del año 1754. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Manuel Assorin. Acuñado bajo el reinado de FERDND·VI ( Fernando IV ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*54/3-Mº-MM-F*
Columnario del año 1754, sobre fechado sobre 3. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Manuel Assorin. Acuñado bajo el reinado de FERDND·VI ( Fernando IV ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Real en la columna de la izquierda 0 ( o nada). Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*54-Mº-MM-F-01*
Columnario del año 1754. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Manuel Assorin. Acuñado bajo el reinado de FERDND·VI ( Fernando IV ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*55-Mº-MM-F-01*
Columnario del año 1755. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Manuel Assorin. Acuñado bajo el reinado de FERDND·VI ( Fernando IV ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*55/4-Mº-MM-F-01*
Columnario del año 1755, sobre fechado sobre 4. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Manuel Assorin. Acuñado bajo el reinado de FERDND·VI ( Fernando IV ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*56-Mº-MM-F-01*
Columnario del año 1756. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Manuel Assorin. Acuñado bajo el reinado de FERDND·VI ( Fernando IV ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*56/5-Mº-MM-F-01*
Columnario del año 1756, sobre fechado sobre 5. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Manuel Assorin. Acuñado bajo el reinado de FERDND·VI ( Fernando IV ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*57-Mº-MM-F-01*
Columnario del año 1757. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Manuel Assorin. Acuñado bajo el reinado de FERDND·VI ( Fernando IV ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*57/6-Mº-MM-F-01*
Columnario del año 1757, sobre fechado sobre 6. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Manuel Assorin. Acuñado bajo el reinado de FERDND·VI ( Fernando IV ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*58-Mº-MM-F-01*
Columnario del año 1758. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Manuel Assorin. Acuñado bajo el reinado de FERDND·VI ( Fernando IV ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*59-Mº-MM-F-01*
Columnario del año 1759. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Manuel Assorin. Acuñado bajo el reinado de FERDND·VI ( Fernando IV ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*60-Mº-MM-F-01*
Columnario del año 1760. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Manuel Assorin. Acuñado bajo el reinado de FERDND·VI ( Fernando IV ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*60/59-Mº-MM-F-01*
Columnario del año 1760, sobre fechado sobre 59. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Manuel Assorin. Acuñado bajo el reinado de FERDND·VI ( Fernando IV ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*60-Mº-MM-C-01*
Columnario del año 1760. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Manuel Assorin. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*61-Mº-MM-C-01*
Columnario del año 1761. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Manuel Assorin. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*61/50-Mº-MM-F-01*
Columnario del año 1761, sobre fechado sobre 50. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Manuel Assorin. Acuñado bajo el reinado de FERDND·VI ( Fernando IV ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*61/51-Mº-MM-F-01*
Columnario del año 1761, sobre fechado sobre 51. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Manuel Assorin. Acuñado bajo el reinado de FERDND·VI ( Fernando IV ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*61/0-Mº-MM-F-01*
Columnario del año 1761, sobre fechado sobre 0. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Manuel Assorin. Acuñado bajo el reinado de FERDND·VI ( Fernando IV ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "HI" y "SP" 0 ( o nada).
*61-Mº-MM-C-012*
Columnario del año 1761. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Manuel Assorin. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada debajo de la "I" de "HISPAN" 2.
*61-Mº-MM-C-011.s*
Columnario del año 1761. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Manuel Assorin. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1. Espacio evidente entre "ET" y "IND" .s .
*61-Mº-MM-C-011.s*
Columnario del año 1761. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Manuel Assorin. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1. Espacio evidente entre "ET" y "IND" y sin puntuación en la inscripción inversa .sp .
*61/0-Mº-MM-C-011*
Columnario del año 1761, sobre fechado sobre 0. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Manuel Assorin. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1. 
*61-Mº-MM-C-21*
Columnario del año 1761. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Manuel Assorin. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona de tamaño normal sin elipse en la parte inferior de la corona ( corona "de nuevo estilo") 1 . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1. 
*61-Mº-MM-C-211.s*
Columnario del año 1761. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Manuel Assorin. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona de tamaño normal sin elipse en la parte inferior de la corona ( corona "de nuevo estilo") 1 . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1. Espacio evidente entre "ET" y "IND" y sin puntuación en la inscripción inversa .sp .
*62/0-Mº-MM-C-011*
Columnario del año 1762, sobre fechado sobre 0. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Manuel Assorin. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1. 
*62-Mº-MM-C-211*
Columnario del año 1762. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Manuel Assorin. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona de tamaño normal sin elipse en la parte inferior de la corona ( corona "de nuevo estilo") 1 . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1. 
*62/1-Mº-MM-C-211*
Columnario del año 1762, sobre fechado sobre 1. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Manuel Assorin. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona de tamaño normal sin elipse en la parte inferior de la corona ( corona "de nuevo estilo") 1 . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1. 
*62-Mº-MF-C-211*
Columnario del año 1762. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de Rivera. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona de tamaño normal sin elipse en la parte inferior de la corona ( corona "de nuevo estilo") 1 . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1. 
*63-Mº-MM-C-211*
Columnario del año 1763. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Manuel Assorin. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona de tamaño normal sin elipse en la parte inferior de la corona ( corona "de nuevo estilo") 1 . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1. 
*63/1-Mº-MM-C-211*
Columnario del año 1763, sobre fechado sobre 1. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Manuel Assorin. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona de tamaño normal sin elipse en la parte inferior de la corona ( corona "de nuevo estilo") 1 . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1. 
*63/2-Mº-MM-C-211*
Columnario del año 1763, sobre fechado sobre 2. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Manuel Assorin. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona de tamaño normal sin elipse en la parte inferior de la corona ( corona "de nuevo estilo") 1 . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1. 
*63-Mº-MF-C-011*
Columnario del año 1763. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de Rivera. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1. 
*63-Mº-MF-C-211*
Columnario del año 1763. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de Rivera. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona de tamaño normal sin elipse en la parte inferior de la corona ( corona "de nuevo estilo") 1 . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1. 







*63/2-Mº-MF-C-211*
Columnario del año 1763, sobre fechado sobre 2. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de Rivera. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona de tamaño normal sin elipse en la parte inferior de la corona ( corona "de nuevo estilo") 1 . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1. 







*63/53-Mº-MF-C-211*
Columnario del año 1763, sobre fechado sobre 53. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de Rivera. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona de tamaño normal sin elipse en la parte inferior de la corona ( corona "de nuevo estilo") 1 . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1. 
*64-Mº-MF-C-011*
Columnario del año 1764. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de Rivera. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1. 
*64-Mº-MF/M-C-211*
Columnario del año 1764. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de Rivera. MF sobre MM. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona de tamaño normal sin elipse en la parte inferior de la corona ( corona "de nuevo estilo") 1 . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1. 
*64-Mº-MF-C-211*
Columnario del año 1764. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de Rivera. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona de tamaño normal sin elipse en la parte inferior de la corona ( corona "de nuevo estilo") 1 . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1. 
*64/3-Mº-MF-C-211*
Columnario del año 1764, sobre fechado sobre 3. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de Rivera. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona de tamaño normal sin elipse en la parte inferior de la corona ( corona "de nuevo estilo") 1 . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1. 
*65-Mº-MF-C-011*
Columnario del año 1765. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de Rivera. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona principal tiene una elipse inferior completa ("corona de estilo antiguo") 0 ( o nada) . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1. 
*65-Mº-MF-C-211*
Columnario del año 1765. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de Rivera. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona de tamaño normal sin elipse en la parte inferior de la corona ( corona "de nuevo estilo") 1 . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1. 
*65/4-Mº-MF-C-211*
Columnario del año 1765, sobre fechado sobre 4. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de Rivera. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona de tamaño normal sin elipse en la parte inferior de la corona ( corona "de nuevo estilo") 1 . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1. 
*66-Mº-MF-C-211*
Columnario del año 1766. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de Rivera. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona de tamaño normal sin elipse en la parte inferior de la corona ( corona "de nuevo estilo") 1 . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1. 







*66/5-Mº-MF-C-211*
Columnario del año 1766, sobre fechado sobre 5. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de Rivera. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona de tamaño normal sin elipse en la parte inferior de la corona ( corona "de nuevo estilo") 1 . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1. 
*67-Mº-MF-C-211*
Columnario del año 1767. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de Rivera. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona de tamaño normal sin elipse en la parte inferior de la corona ( corona "de nuevo estilo") 1 . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1. 
*67/6-Mº-MF-C-211*
Columnario del año 1767, sobre fechado sobre 6. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de Rivera. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona de tamaño normal sin elipse en la parte inferior de la corona ( corona "de nuevo estilo") 1 . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1. 
*68-Mº-MF-C-211*
Columnario del año 1768. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de Rivera. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona de tamaño normal sin elipse en la parte inferior de la corona ( corona "de nuevo estilo") 1 . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1.
*68/6-Mº-MF-C-211*
Columnario del año 1768, sobre fechado sobre 6. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de Rivera. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona de tamaño normal sin elipse en la parte inferior de la corona ( corona "de nuevo estilo") 1 . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1. 
*68/7-Mº-MF-C-211*
Columnario del año 1768, sobre fechado sobre 7. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de Rivera. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona de tamaño normal sin elipse en la parte inferior de la corona ( corona "de nuevo estilo") 1 . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1. 
*69-Mº-MF-C-211*
Columnario del año 1769. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de Rivera. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona de tamaño normal sin elipse en la parte inferior de la corona ( corona "de nuevo estilo") 1 . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1.
*70-Mº-MF-C-211*
Columnario del año 1770. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de Rivera. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona de tamaño normal sin elipse en la parte inferior de la corona ( corona "de nuevo estilo") 1 . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la *separación "ISPAN" 1.
70-Mº-FM-C-211*
Columnario del año 1770. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Francisco de Rivera y Manuel de la Peña . Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona de tamaño normal sin elipse en la parte inferior de la corona ( corona "de nuevo estilo") 1 . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1.
*70/69-Mº-FM-C-211*
Columnario del año 1770, sobre fechado sobre 69. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Francisco de Rivera y Manuel de la Peña. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona de tamaño normal sin elipse en la parte inferior de la corona ( corona "de nuevo estilo") 1 . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1. 
*70-Mº-FM/MF-C-211*
Columnario del año 1770. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Francisco de Rivera y Manuel de la Peña. FM sobre MF . Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona de tamaño normal sin elipse en la parte inferior de la corona ( corona "de nuevo estilo") 1 . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1.
*71-Mº-FM-C-211*
Columnario del año 1771. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Francisco de Rivera y Manuel de la Peña . Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona de tamaño normal sin elipse en la parte inferior de la corona ( corona "de nuevo estilo") 1 . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1.
*71/0-Mº-FM-C-211*
Columnario del año 1771, sobre fechado sobre 0. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Francisco de Rivera y Manuel de la Peña. Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona de tamaño normal sin elipse en la parte inferior de la corona ( corona "de nuevo estilo") 1 . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1. 
*72-Mº-FM-C-211*
Columnario del año 1772. Con marca de ceca Mº. Ensayadores Francisco de Rivera y Manuel de la Peña . Acuñado bajo el reinado de CAROLVS · III ( Carlos III ).
En el diseño del anverso, la corona de tamaño normal sin elipse en la parte inferior de la corona ( corona "de nuevo estilo") 1 . Corona Imperial en la columna de la izquierda 1.Cruz de la corona principal situada entre "H" y la separación "ISPAN" 1.


----------



## bronx5 (12 May 2014)

menuda currada!!! Te ha quedado muy bien, enhorabuena.

Y pole!!


----------



## romanrdgz (12 May 2014)

Yo tengo una de esas, pero no sé si será falsa, pues he leído por foros de numismática que había muchas falsificaciones chinas por ahí rulando de esta moneda.

Me sorprende un poco que sea una falsificación china, porque me la dieron mis abuelos, no la compre en un mercadillo, pero en fin...

Si os pongo unas fotos a buena resolución, ¿me daríais vuestra opinión?


----------



## skifi (12 May 2014)

Por supuesto que hilo cinco estrellas: Menuda currada recopilando datos, gracias a todos los que hacéis de estos hilos un verdadero foro para compartir vuestro conocimiento y crear escuela


----------



## fernandojcg (12 May 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Yo tengo una de esas, pero no sé si será falsa, pues he leído por foros de numismática que había muchas falsificaciones chinas por ahí rulando de esta moneda.
> 
> Me sorprende un poco que sea una falsificación china, porque me la dieron mis abuelos, no la compre en un mercadillo, pero en fin...
> 
> Si os pongo unas fotos a buena resolución, ¿me daríais vuestra opinión?



Por supuesto, no hay problema en darte una opinión al respecto. Además, por este foro, andan conforeros con experiencia en la Numismatica.

En las fotos, procura poner alguna del canto. De todas formas, si te viene de tus abuelos es muy difícil, por no decir imposible, que sea falsificada. Lo de los chinos es más reciente...

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (12 May 2014)

Te lo has currao Sr. makokillo










































.


----------



## makokillo (12 May 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Yo tengo una de esas, pero no sé si será falsa, pues he leído por foros de numismática que había muchas falsificaciones chinas por ahí rulando de esta moneda.
> 
> Me sorprende un poco que sea una falsificación china, porque me la dieron mis abuelos, no la compre en un mercadillo, pero en fin...
> 
> Si os pongo unas fotos a buena resolución, ¿me daríais vuestra opinión?



Por supuesto, para eso entre otras cosas he abierto el hilo. Y como bien dice fernadojcg, intenta poner una foto del canto. Tambien te recomendaria ( ya que intuyo que no eres numismatico y por lo tanto no tienes una bascula de precisión) que te acerques a tu farmacia de confianza por ejemplo y les pidas que te pesen la moneda. Te van a poner cara tal que así :8: pero te haran el favor encantados  .

---------- Post added 12-may-2014 at 23:41 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Por supuesto, no hay problema en darte una opinión al respecto. Además, por este foro, andan conforeros con experiencia en la Numismatica.
> 
> En las fotos, procura poner alguna del canto. De todas formas, si te viene de tus abuelos es muy difícil, por no decir imposible, que sea falsificada. Lo de los chinos es más reciente...
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno fernadojcg, tanto como imposible.... hay muchisimos columnarios falsos de epoca. La mayoria de ellos acuñados en Inglaterra y para mas inri con el beneplacito de las autoridades inglesas.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 May 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Por supuesto, para eso entre otras cosas he abierto el hilo. Y como bien dice fernadojcg, intenta poner una foto del canto. Tambien te recomendaria ( ya que intuyo que no eres numismatico y por lo tanto no tienes una bascula de precisión) que te acerques a tu farmacia de confianza por ejemplo y les pidas que te pesen la moneda. Te van a poner cara tal que así :8: pero te haran el favor encantados  .
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-may-2014 at 23:41 ----------
> 
> ...



Hola, makokillo: Eso ya lo comenté en su momento y en otro hilo donde hablamos sobre este tipo de moneda. De todas formas, fijate que primero digo "difícil"... ¿Conoces las falsificaciones inglesas de la época?

Las falsificaciones de "época" en las monedas es algo bastante corriente... Por ejemplo, en los denarios abundan las falsificaciones realizadas por las distintos pueblos bárbaros. 

Por consiguiente, no dejaría de ser un "mal menor"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 13-may-2014 at 00:06 ----------

Para hacer los HONORES a este hilo, voy a dejar un enlace muy interesante y que es "obligatoria" su inclusión aquí. Por cierto, makokillo, lee la parte dedicada a las falsificaciones y verás como el Columnario nace precisamente por ellas... 

- http://gredos.usal.es/jspui/bitstream/10366/70460/1/Itinerarios_mundiales_de_una_moneda_supr.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (13 May 2014)

Ya que estais comentado sobre las falsificaciones de los columnarios, yo tambien quisiera aportar sobre otra moneda muy importante nuestra, como son los duros y concretamente no se si habeis escuchado
LOS FALSOS DUROS SEVILLANOS

Parece ser que en España hubo tiempos mejores, como sin duda ocurrirá en otros países del mundo. En aquellos tiempos del siglo XIX el dinero eran monedas de oro o plata y el metal del que estaban hechas estaba más o menos equiparado con el valor facial de la moneda portadora. La ventaja de ello era que, al acuñarse el dinero en metales preciosos, jamás perdía su valor e independientemente de quien gobernara, el dinero siempre era dinero. La Historia nos muestra esa antigua etapa del mundo como más propia de malandrines y vividores pero, sin embargo, era más trasparente que la actual con diferencia. No pudiendo emitirse más moneda de la que las arcas permitían, el pillaje solo podía ejercerse con aleaciones de metales que no respondieran a la verdad. 

Las cecas, primeramente privadas y después privatizadas por el estado, solo podían acuñar según el mineral del que dispusiera el estado pero no más. Ante la escasez y subidas constantes del oro, en 1876 se decide que este metal desaparezca de la circulación y que sea solo la plata el metal con el que se acuñen las monedas. A tal efecto se retiran las monedas de oro, que solo quedan para las acuñaciones conmemorativas y es la plata la que se emplea para poner dinero en circulación. Sin embargo a finales del siglo XIX la plata sube sustancialmente de valor al tiempo que el país merma sus posibilidades financieras, lo que provoca la aleación de metales de bajo coste, de tal manera que la moneda de cinco pesetas (duro) solo lleva dos pesetas de plata. 







Duro sevillano. (falso)

Aprovechando la coyuntura florecen fábricas clandestinas de "duros falsos" en Sevilla pero, en poco tiempo, proliferaron en otras muchas partes del reino siendo todos llamados "duros sevillanos". También en México los fabricaban. Los "duros sevillanos" eran falsos en su acuñación, pero no en su contenido de plata, pues incluso llevaban más cantidad de metal precioso que los auténticos. Ante tal avalancha de moneda ilegal el gobierno de Alfonso XIII aceptó cambiar los duros falsos por buenos, retirando los "malos" de la circulación. No consiguiendo con esta medida el éxito deseado, en 1901 el ministro de hacienda Ángel Arzaiz y Cuesta propuso suspender la acuñación de monedas de cinco pesetas (duros) de plata e incrementar la tirada de billetes.

Tanto los billetes como las monedas fraccionarias de níquel y otros metales menores, quedan respaldados por reservas de oro y plata. El billete no es un simple papel, sino que viene a ser una especie de certificado sobre el metal precioso que el gobierno guarda en la cámara del Tesoro Nacional. Dado que el valor de la plata era inferior al de la moneda, no tenía ningún sentido almacenarlas y la gente fue aceptando los cambios. Sin embargo no toda la moneda (papel o metálico) emitida respondía al oro en reserva, sino también a los avales garantizados por las colonias de ultramar. Cuando en 1898 éstas se perdieron, el gobierno siguió imprimiendo billetes y monedas con una aleación más baja y la inflación aumentó







Duro sevillano. (falso)

Aquel año 1898 se acuñó el mayor porcentaje de "duros" de plata de todo el siglo XIX. Casi 200 millones de pesetas en una sola acuñación. Pero el mercado somos todos y los profesionales en la materia captaron de inmediato las intenciones de un gobierno que no había tenido ingresos superiores. La mitad del metal que llevaban aquellas monedas no era plata, lo cual animó a los falsificadores. Al detectar una moneda falsa los españoles la separaban de las buenas e intentaban colocársela a otro, de tal suerte que en poco tiempo circulaban muchas más de malas que de buenas. El timo, iniciado por el propio gobierno, se volvía en su contra. No todos los "duros sevillanos" eran de Sevilla pues había cecas en Alicante, Gerona y en México. Los de México eran los más estimados pues tenían una plata más pura y en mayor cantidad.

Ante tal abundancia de "duros" falsificados y no sabiendo la gente corriente distinguirlos, perdieron gran parte de su valor y servían más para el juego de los chavales que para llevar a cabo compra alguna. En 1905 los jornaleros no aceptaban el pago en duros y solo aceptaban el trabajo con la condición de recibir su salario en billetes o con monedas de una peseta. Pagar en el mercado o sacar un simple billete de tren (entonces en manos privadas) era tarea poco menos que imposible. Por fin el gobierno, único culpable del problema, decidió -como se ha dicho antes- retirar las monedas de a duro. El lío fue descomunal. A partir de 1910 solo los billetes se gastaban para las diferentes transacciones comerciales, lo cual hizo que el gobierno respirara aliviado. Ya podían hacer lo que les viniera en gana... 

EL ÚLTIMO CONDILL: 1257- LOS FALSOS DUROS SEVILLANOS.


Tenían la "F" de Alfonso más corta y 22 rayas en lugar de las 21 oficiales, dentro del escudo de las flores de lis del reverso, aparte del peso




.


----------



## makokillo (13 May 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, makokillo: Eso ya lo comenté en su momento y en otro hilo donde hablamos sobre este tipo de moneda. De todas formas, fijate que primero digo "difícil"... ¿Conoces las falsificaciones inglesas de la época?
> 
> Las falsificaciones de "época" en las monedas es algo bastante corriente... Por ejemplo, en los denarios abundan las falsificaciones realizadas por las distintos pueblos bárbaros.
> 
> ...



Si, si, está puesto en el post. Reemplazan a la moneda macuquina acuñada a martillo muy facil de falsificar y muy propensa a darle "bocaos" ))


----------



## makokillo (13 May 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Ya que estais comentado sobre las falsificaciones de los columnarios, yo tambien quisiera aportar sobre otra moneda muy importante nuestra, como son los duros y concretamente no se si habeis escuchado
> LOS FALSOS DUROS SEVILLANOS
> 
> Parece ser que en España hubo tiempos mejores, como sin duda ocurrirá en otros países del mundo. En aquellos tiempos del siglo XIX el dinero eran monedas de oro o plata y el metal del que estaban hechas estaba más o menos equiparado con el valor facial de la moneda portadora. La ventaja de ello era que, al acuñarse el dinero en metales preciosos, jamás perdía su valor e independientemente de quien gobernara, el dinero siempre era dinero. La Historia nos muestra esa antigua etapa del mundo como más propia de malandrines y vividores pero, sin embargo, era más trasparente que la actual con diferencia. No pudiendo emitirse más moneda de la que las arcas permitían, el pillaje solo podía ejercerse con aleaciones de metales que no respondieran a la verdad.
> ...



Duros falsos tambien tengo algunos y comprados en subasta y a sabiendas que ya hay que ser masoca :XX::XX::XX:

Esta es de calamita











Y estas no se de que serán pero mas falsas que judas :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Denaar (13 May 2014)

No te rasges las vestiduras makokillo ya que no eres el único que puja por duros falsos a sabiendas.

Precisamente yo tengo el mismo duro que tú de calamina y también pujado en subasta 

Magnífico trabajo de investigación tanto en la intro de Makokillo como de Asqueado, os felicito.

Por cierto y corregidme si me equivoco, leí en un artículo que una manera de distinguir un duro sevillano de uno auténtico era contado las línias horizontales que hay en el reverso dentro del círculo donde están las tres flores de lis. Creo recordar que el duro sevillano siempre tenía por lo general una menos que un duro auténtico.

En cuanto al peso de los columnarios yo tengo alguno que pesa algo menos de 26,8 y un par de entendidos amigos numismáticos me lo dan por bueno. Me he quedado un poco ::


----------



## sierramadre (13 May 2014)

Gran trabajo, algún dia colgare yo mi columnario, totalmente auténtico, tanto que lleva la M coronada, fabricado por la FNMT y brilla como si tuviera unos pocos años.

Y por solo 10 euros, jeje.

ahora en serio, a ver si me animo y más adelante cuando controle un poco más me hago con uno de verdad verdadera, me parecen muy chulos.

Un saludo.


----------



## makokillo (13 May 2014)

Denaar dijo:


> No te rasges las vestiduras makokillo ya que no eres el único que puja por duros falsos a sabiendas.
> 
> Precisamente yo tengo el mismo duro que tú de calamina y también pujado en subasta
> 
> ...



Denaar, la información sobre el peso sale directamente del libro " 
The Milled Columnarios of Central and South America: Spanish American Pillar Coinage, 1732 to 1772 " de Frank F. Gilboy una de las mayores autoridades en cuanto a columnarios se refiere, donde dice que el peso máximo admisible era 27,2638 gramos y peso mínimo admisible era 26,8646 gramos. Imagino que pueda referirse a los columnarios recien salidos de la ceca por lo que supongo que un columnario que halla podido llegar a nuestros dias pongamos en un estado MBC podria tener un pelin menos de peso por el desgaste. ¿ pero cuanta plata a podido perder un columnario en MBC? Suponiendo que ya halla salido de la ceca con el minimo peso, es decir 26,86 grs, tal vez 26,6 grs podria llegar a ser aceptable pero no creo que mucho mas allá por que estamos suponiendo que el columnario ya salio de la ceca con el peso minimo.


----------



## fff (13 May 2014)

_ Un peso por debajo de 26,8 grs no debería ser aceptable y tampoco por encima de 27,2 grs. _

Por encima no, pero por debajo puedes ver que hay 8 reales no macuquinos en subastas que pueden pesar solo 26,4 gr., o las monedas de emergencia de FVII, solo 25.9 y no por desgaste precisamente... el peso teorico hay que cogerlo 'con pinzas'. La tolerancia en aquellos tiempos no era tan precisa...

La mayor fiabilidad te la dara un numismatico.


----------



## asqueado (13 May 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Duros falsos tambien tengo algunos y comprados en subasta y a sabiendas que ya hay que ser masoca :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fff (13 May 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> makokillo dijo:
> 
> 
> > mi amigo el numismatico, me dijo en cierta ocasion, que los duros falsos sevillanos se pagaban a veces mejor que los verdaderos, ya sabemos que para gustos los colores.
> ...


----------



## asqueado (13 May 2014)

fff dijo:


> asqueado dijo:
> 
> 
> > Tiene su logica... los duros sevillanos tenian un poco mas de plata, 925 en vez de 900 y entonces _sufrian mas desgaste_. Tener un duro sevillano 'bonito' es más dificil que uno normal
> ...


----------



## makokillo (13 May 2014)

Para que se vea hasta que punto el columnario llegó a ser una moneda crucial en el comercio mundial, aqui os dejo una moneda acuñada por Dinamarca o mas concretamente por la Compañía de las Indias Orientales Danesas para su circulación por sus territorios orientales y el comercio con China.
El diseño de la moneda está inspirado o por que no decirlo, directamente copiado de los columnarios. La llamaron “Piastra de Groenlandia”, con un peso de 26,9820 gramos y ley 0,9020.
Se acuñaron unicamente en 3 fechas , 1771, 1774, y 1777 . En 1771 apenas se acuñaron 543 piezas en Copenhague y fueron considerados como pruebas. La segunda emisión de 1744 fué de 44.900 piezas donde se usaron los mismos troqueles y por lo tanto llevaban la fecha de 1771. En 1777 se hicieron nuevos troqueles y se acuñaron 50.000 piezas en Königsberg, Prusia. 
En el anverso tiene un escudo de armas coronado en forma de piél de toro, como el original, dividido en tres cuarteles. En el de la derecha hay 3 leones que representan a Dinamarca, en el de la izquierda hay un león con hacha de guerra, que representa a Noruega y abajo las tres coronas de la Unión de Kalmar. Al rededor, la leyenda CRISTIANUS.VII.D.G.DA.NOR.VAN.GOT.REX y una roseta de hojas de roble en espiral similar a una cruz gamada. En el reverso, entre dos columnas de Hercules coronadas y adornadas con la leyenda PLUS ULTRA, dos globos terraqueos coronados y dentro de ellos los escudos de Dinamarca y Noruega, y entre las olas del mar bajo las columnas los nombres de las tres colonias de Dinamarca, ISLAND, GRÖNLAND, FERÖ (Islandia, Groenlandia y Feroe). Al rededor la leyenda GLORIA.ET.AMORE.PATRIAE y la fecha de emisión entre dos espirales de hojas de roble.
Ni que decir tiene que son escasisimas y que las pocas que hay cuestan un pastón.


----------



## Joseplatico (14 May 2014)

Denaar dijo:


> No te rasges las vestiduras makokillo ya que no eres el único que puja por duros falsos a sabiendas.
> 
> 
> Por cierto y corregidme si me equivoco, leí en un artículo que una manera de distinguir un duro sevillano de uno auténtico era contado las línias horizontales que hay en el reverso dentro del círculo donde están las tres flores de lis. Creo recordar que el duro sevillano siempre tenía por lo general una menos que un duro auténtico.



Seguramente ya los conocéis..... en su día alguien los aportó en el foro, no me acuerdo quien.

SEVILLA MISTERIOS Y LEYENDAS: Los Duros Sevillanos

Tutorial :Como distinguir duros de plata falsos-Micro fusión


----------



## Gimli (14 May 2014)

Con vuestro permiso, cuelgo las fotos de mis dos columnarios. Necesitaba tener uno y al final, de rebote, me llevé dos de la subasta donde pujé! Pensaba vender uno, pero me cuesta desahacerme de él, jeje. Son de Carlos III, año 1766, ceca de México. Cal-904.


----------



## makokillo (14 May 2014)

Gimli dijo:


> Con vuestro permiso, cuelgo las fotos de mis dos columnarios. Necesitaba tener uno y al final, de rebote, me llevé dos de la subasta donde pujé! Pensaba vender uno, pero me cuesta desahacerme de él, jeje. Son de Carlos III, año 1766, ceca de México. Cal-904.



Dime cual te gusta mas y lo pongo en el catalogo


----------



## Gimli (14 May 2014)

Pues para mí, la primera de las dos se encuentra en mejor estado. La segunda tiene algo más de desgaste y algunas marquitas, aunque la patina es más bonita. Te dejo elegir Makokillo!


----------



## makokillo (14 May 2014)

Gimli dijo:


> Pues para mí, la primera de las dos se encuentra en mejor estado. La segunda tiene algo más de desgaste y algunas marquitas, aunque la patina es más bonita. Te dejo elegir Makokillo!



El primero




con el fondo negro y un poco de contraste queda perfecto


----------



## Gimli (15 May 2014)

Menudo manitas estás hecho! Por cierto, es todo un honor para mí!


----------



## makokillo (15 May 2014)

Gimli dijo:


> Menudo manitas estás hecho! Por cierto, es todo un honor para mí!



Pues nada, a por otros dos o tres que este mes tambien biene repletito de subastas  .
Yo aun estoy esperando el resultado de una que creo que gane el domingo. Si al final la gané es un autentico chollo, unos 120 euritos por un MBC+/EBC de 1761 :baba: . Pero no sé, es muy raro que aun no me hallan enviado la factura ::


----------



## Tiogelito (16 May 2014)

Makokillo, una pregunta.
Tu trabajo en este hilo es espectacular. Pero este nuestro foro tiene un publico fiel, pero limitado. Para que tu currada no se pierda, asi tan detallado/recopilado ¿has pensado en publicarlo en la wikipedia? Lo mismo para los duros sevillanos.
No se, me da pena se pierda (o que siendo moneda española, la wikipedia inglesa tenga casi misma informacion, deberiamos de tener mucha mas en castellano).


----------



## makokillo (16 May 2014)

Tiogelito dijo:


> Makokillo, una pregunta.
> Tu trabajo en este hilo es espectacular. Pero este nuestro foro tiene un publico fiel, pero limitado. Para que tu currada no se pierda, asi tan detallado/recopilado ¿has pensado en publicarlo en la wikipedia? Lo mismo para los duros sevillanos.
> No se, me da pena se pierda (o que siendo moneda española, la wikipedia inglesa tenga casi misma informacion, deberiamos de tener mucha mas en castellano).



Me lo miro, tiogelito. Nunca he publicado nada en wikipedia, voy a mirar a ver como va el tema. En principio veo que tienen publicado sobre reales de a 8 sin hacer distinción entre los columnarios y los formatos de busto, voy a preguntar a ver si se puede poner un nuevo articulo sobre columnarios o hay que integrarlo en el existente de reales de a ocho.


----------



## Tiogelito (16 May 2014)

Hay dos articulos, uno sobre reales y otro de columnarios, pero ambos muy pobres...


----------



## makokillo (16 May 2014)

Bueno, pues me acaba de llegar la factura de Soler y LLach de la subasta de ayer con 3 columnarios que no pensaba que ganaria, asi que casi acabo de duplicar mi colección


----------



## Kid (16 May 2014)

Ayer se celebró una subasta numismática. Tuve suerte y me lleve algunas piezas de las que pujé (monedas de 20X de la UML). Ahora revisando los restos (los que no se pujaron) he encontrado algunos columnarios.
Hay de todo, pero supongo que no debe ser interesante cuando nadie pujo por ellos.
Por si alguien se anima, lo puede comprar directamente (sin subasta), pero cuidado, hay que añadir el 18% de comisión.
Salut.

https://www.soleryllach.com/soler4/fichaLote/1081-1/0300

https://www.soleryllach.com/soler4/fichaLote/1081-1/0301

https://www.soleryllach.com/soler4/fichaLote/1081-1/0303

https://www.soleryllach.com/soler4/fichaLote/1081-1/0304

https://www.soleryllach.com/soler4/fichaLote/1081-1/0306

https://www.soleryllach.com/soler4/fichaLote/1081-1/0342

https://www.soleryllach.com/soler4/fichaLote/1081-1/0386


----------



## Perillán10 (18 May 2014)

fff dijo:


> _ Un peso por debajo de 26,8 grs no debería ser aceptable y tampoco por encima de 27,2 grs. _
> 
> Por encima no, pero por debajo puedes ver que hay 8 reales no macuquinos en subastas que pueden pesar solo 26,4 gr., o las monedas de emergencia de FVII, solo 25.9 y no por desgaste precisamente... el peso teorico hay que cogerlo 'con pinzas'. La tolerancia en aquellos tiempos no era tan precisa...
> 
> La mayor fiabilidad te la dara un numismatico.



Casi todos los columnarios recuperados del Rooswijk que se hundió en 1739 en el sureste de Inglaterra suelen tener un peso inferior a los 27 gramos debido a la corrosión y oxidación que sufrieron. Su ley o contenido en plata también es habitual que sea mayor de 916,7 milésimas de plata.

Y lo mismo con los recuperados del hundimiento del Reijgersdaal, hundido en 1747 en el sur de África. Y lo mismo con los recuperados de otros hundimientos de barcos.

No es dificil encontrarse con alguno que pese entorno a los 26 gramos, claro que, tiene que cumplirse lo anterior: corrosión u oxidación marina, pérdida de peso y ley mayor ya que los demás elementos han desaparecido. Los recuperados del Rooswijk al haberse hundido en una capa más arenosa se nota menos el desgaste por la corrosión.

Yo he visto alguno con esas marcas de corrosión, con un peso de 26,4 e incluso menos y no dudo de su autenticidad. Pero claro que, para asegurarme prefiero que esté entre los estándares de peso.
Respecto a la tolerancia, creo que uno de los motivos por los que se hicieron famosos y aceptados en casi todo el mundo era por la fiabilidad en cuanto a peso y ley.

Edito: _"Debido a la constancia de la fineza y al peso del metal empleado en estas acuñaciones, estas piezas fueron prestigiadas con la preferencia de los comerciantes orientales, lo que sería heredado, a partir de 1772, por los ocho reales de “busto”, y por último, durante la República, por el tipo conocido como “resplandor”, acuñado a partir de 1823 con algunas interrupciones en época del II Imperio y años subsiguientes."_

Fuente: Untitled Document


----------



## fff (18 May 2014)

Pregunte el otro dia en una famosa casa de subastas unos columnarios. Acerca del peso y el estado del canto.
Ninguno tenia oxidaciones/limpiezas ni venian de buques hundidos.

Lot: A : 26,63 gr. No se aprecian problemas.
Lot: B : 26,83 gr. El canto no presenta problemas
Lot: C : 26,73 gr. El canto parece “rodado”
Lot: D : 26,63 gr. El canto presenta dos golpes 
Lot: E : 26,81 gr. No se aprecian problemas.
Lot: F : 26,72 gr. No se aprecian problemas.
Lot: G : 26,44 gr. No se aprecian problemas.
Lot: H : 26,73 gr. No se aprecian problemas.

O la tolerancia podia a veces no ser correcta o la casa de subastas se columpia con la autenticidad. No creo que sea la (b)

Os animo a que pregunteis los pesos en las casas de subastas. Me parece una mala politica que no esten ya como primera informacion.

Esto me respondio un entusiasta coleccionista de estas piezas:

_Check to see if the coins are sea salvage. In my experience sea salvaged coins are often underweight. Also, even for non-salvage pieces, it’s possible to be underweight.

Nowdays weight is no longer a very meaningful metric authentication. I have seen expertly crafted Chinese fakes which look and weigh correctly but are not authentic. _


----------



## Perillán10 (18 May 2014)

fff dijo:


> Pregunte el otro dia en una famosa casa de subastas unos columnarios. Acerca del peso y el estado del canto.
> Ninguno tenia oxidaciones/limpiezas ni venian de buques hundidos.
> 
> Lot: A : 26,63 gr. No se aprecian problemas.
> ...



A mi también me parece mala política que no se indique el peso (cuando quieren bien que lo hacen), e incluso deberían poner foto del canto.
Pero respecto a los datos que pones, si me dicen que 

Lot: B : 26,83 gr. El canto no presenta problemas. está en MBC y que
Lot: G : 26,44 gr. No se aprecian problemas. está en EBC pues... me parecería que se está columpiando, y no sería la primera vez que lo veo.

Un peso sensiblemente bajo se tiene que corresponder con el estado de la moneda y al revés. Desde luego que hay copias chinas y no chinas que clavan el peso, el contendido etc... 
Respecto a las monedas de salvamentos marítimos, creo que los americanos son muy dados a coleccionarlas. No sé por qué pero es así.


----------



## fff (19 May 2014)

Perillán10 dijo:


> A mi también me parece mala política que no se indique el peso (cuando quieren bien que lo hacen), e incluso deberían poner foto del canto.
> Pero respecto a los datos que pones, si me dicen que
> 
> Lot: B : 26,83 gr. El canto no presenta problemas. está en MBC y que
> ...



Todas estaban alrededor de MBC+/EBC- y tenian un aspecto muy decente, sin hojas ni historias. Esta casa de subastas no es de las que mas se columpian, ni mucho menos... que haberlas haylas...


----------



## sierramadre (19 May 2014)

Exactamente ¿que son las hojas o hojitas?, me imagino que seran marcas en la superficie de la moneda, lo he leido en varios sitios y me llama la atención.


----------



## montecuruto (19 May 2014)

Son pequeñas laminitas que se desprenden de la superficie sobre todo en las de oro


----------



## sierramadre (19 May 2014)

montecuruto dijo:


> Son pequeñas laminitas que se desprenden de la superficie sobre todo en las de oro



Muchas gracias, ya sé un cosa más.

Un saludo.


----------



## romanrdgz (22 May 2014)

He subido fotos de mi moneda a esta galería. A ver si alguién puede echarle un par de ojos y decirme si es auténtica o más falsa que la hombría de Caballito de Mar.


----------



## makokillo (22 May 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> He subido fotos de mi moneda a esta galería. A ver si alguién puede echarle un par de ojos y decirme si es auténtica o más falsa que la hombría de Caballito de Mar.



Donde dices que está la foto?


----------



## romanrdgz (22 May 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Donde dices que está la foto?



Hay un hipervínculo sobre la frase "Esta galería". Lo puse así para no enguarrar el post :fiufiu:

Postimage.org / gallery - DSC03205, DSC03206, DSC03207


----------



## makokillo (22 May 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Hay un hipervínculo sobre la frase "Esta galería". Lo puse así para no enguarrar el post :fiufiu:
> 
> Postimage.org / gallery - DSC03205, DSC03206, DSC03207



ooopps, sorry, no lo habia veido 8: .

Para mi que el columnario es falso o tu eres millonario  .

En la ceca de Santiago (aunque este catalogado en KM) no existe constancia de que se acuñaran piezas de 8 reales en 1752 por lo que la tuya de ser autentica seria unica y tu millonario .


----------



## romanrdgz (22 May 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> ooopps, sorry, no lo habia veido 8: .
> 
> Para mi que el columnario es falso o tu eres millonario  .
> 
> En la ceca de Santiago (aunque este catalogado en KM) no existe constancia de que se acuñaran piezas de 8 reales en 1752 por lo que la tuya de ser autentica seria unica y tu millonario .



Asumo entonces que es falsa en un 99,999999% de probabilidades ::

Pero como este boleto de lotería es gratuito, ¿cómo saberlo con certeza? Es que tengo aquí en frente a mi jefe y me apetece soltarle un corte de manga ienso:


----------



## fff (22 May 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Pero como este boleto de lotería es gratuito, ¿cómo saberlo con certeza? Es que tengo aquí en frente a mi jefe y me apetece soltarle un corte de manga ienso:



Pues no lo hagas. Garantizado al 100%


----------



## olestalkyn (11 Jun 2014)

Unos columnarios, además de otros duros


----------



## makokillo (9 Nov 2014)

Rescato el hilo de las catacumbas del foro y aprovecho para actualizarlo con mi ultima adquisicion.

*8 REALES FELIPE V - 1734 MEXICO*

*Año:* 1734
*Reinado:* Felipe V
*Valor facial:* 8 Reales
*Peso:* 26,9 Grs
*Diametro:* 39´5 mm
*Metal:* Plata. Ley 917
*Ceca:* Mexico
*Tirada:* 8.908.660
*Ensayadores: *MF- Manuel de la Peña y Francisco de la Peña y Flores
*Anverso:* PHILIP · V D G HISPAN ET IND REX (Felipe V por la gracia de Dios rey de las Españas y las Indias) alrededor de un escudo coronado de castillos y leones con el escusón de los Borbones, entre R y valor 8.
*Reverso:* VTRA QUE VNUM y FECHA (uno y otro son uno, refiriéndose a la unión de los 2 mundos el conocido y el nuevo, América) entre ceca y ceca, alrededor de 2 bolas que representan al nuevo y viejo mundo coronadas entre dos columnas coronadas con las leyendas PLVS VLTRA.
*Canto:* Cadena de hojas de laurel.


----------



## sierramadre (9 Nov 2014)

¿ebc- limpiada?


----------



## makokillo (9 Nov 2014)

sierramadre dijo:


> ¿ebc- limpiada?



Si, un columnario de 1734 en esta conservación y sin la tara de la limpieza esta solo al calcance de los ricos:´(


----------



## TONIMONTANA (9 Nov 2014)

Fantastica pieza, enhorabuena por tu adquisición, aun con las señales de haber sido frotada es todo un columnario y si no recuerdo mal 1734 es el tercer año sobre la acuñación de los columanarios, es un año escaso. Como curiosidad en los columnarios de Mexico reflejan la ceca con una "M" y en el caso del 1733 aparecen algunos con ceca "M.X" y que por cierto son algo raritas.


----------



## makokillo (9 Nov 2014)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Fantastica pieza, enhorabuena por tu adquisición, aun con las señales de haber sido frotada es todo un columnario y si no recuerdo mal 1734 es el tercer año sobre la acuñación de los columanarios, es un año escaso. Como curiosidad en los columnarios de Mexico reflejan la ceca con una "M" y en el caso del 1733 aparecen algunos con ceca "M.X" y que por cierto son algo raritas.



Efectivamente en 1733 hay como minimo 8 variantes, algunas bastante escasas.La marca de ceca como bien apuntas es una pero ademas hay de sobrefecha, de distinto ensayador y del tamaño de la corona si mal no recuerdo.


----------



## olestalkyn (11 Nov 2014)

Enhorabuena makokillo por ese 1734


----------



## sierramadre (11 Nov 2014)

makokillo dijo:


> Si, un columnario de 1734 en esta conservación y sin la tara de la limpieza esta solo al calcance de los ricos:´(



Muy chula, enhorabuena por la adquisicion.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (11 Nov 2014)

*8 Reales Felipe IV 1633*

Aunque no sea un columnario de los que le gusta a Makokillo, muestro otra pieza de ocho Reales de Felipe IV del Ingenio de Segovia, para mi posiblemente sea el tipo de ocho reales que mas me gusta que abarca desde Felipe II a Carlos II (espero no equivocarme) 



¿sabes Makokillo si hay posibilidad de saber las piezas acuñadas este año?


sube imagenes


sube imagenes



subefotos


sube fotos


sube fotos


----------



## fff (11 Nov 2014)

Tonimontana... eso son palabras no mayores... gigantescas!


----------



## makokillo (11 Nov 2014)

Ehhhh, ehhhh, ehhhh, que estos tambien me gustan y mas que los columnarios, otra cosa es que no me los pueda permitir. Ese que has puesto andará muy cerca de los 2000 €, verdad?. 
Sobre la tirada me temo que va ser imposible saberlo



TONIMONTANA dijo:


> *8 Reales Felipe IV 1633*
> 
> Aunque no sea un columnario de los que le gusta a Makokillo, muestro otra pieza de ocho Reales de Felipe IV del Ingenio de Segovia, para mi posiblemente sea el tipo de ocho reales que mas me gusta que abarca desde Felipe II a Carlos II (espero no equivocarme)
> 
> ...


----------



## TONIMONTANA (11 Nov 2014)

Sobre el precio en estas monedas ya digamos que no se puede medir a través de catalogos, me refiero en piezas de calidades altas, el que las quiera tendra que preparar la chequera. Pero bueno digamos que un ebc tranquilamente ronda los 1700 - 2000

En este caso esta pieza es un EBC+ para Aureo Calico, para mi es un SC- sin ninguna


----------



## makokillo (11 Nov 2014)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Sobre el precio en estas monedas ya digamos que no se puede medir a través de catalogos, me refiero en piezas de calidades altas, el que las quiera tendra que preparar la chequera. Pero bueno digamos que un ebc tranquilamente ronda los 1700 - 2000
> 
> En este caso esta pieza es un EBC+ para Aureo Calico, para mi es un SC- sin ninguna



Entonces me he quedado incluso corto con los 2000 leuros:: .
Por cierto, hay que ser ya "mu fisno" que dirian en mi pueblo para distinguir un EBC+ de un SC- , claro que mas fisnos son los americanos con su escala Sheldon y sus 70 puntos de clasificación, ya hay que tener buen ojo para distinguir un MS69 de un MS70 ::


----------



## TONIMONTANA (11 Nov 2014)

Para mi las clasificaciones americanas se me escapan a partir de MS 62 (equivale a sin circular) eso si que es fino filipino, de todas formas he visto barbaridades con piezas de NGC y PCGS o se quedan cortos a las han graduado a la hora del "cafe, copa y porro"


----------



## TONIMONTANA (11 Nov 2014)

Madre mia que subasta, la eche varias ojeadas y desde luego había piezas que para volverlas a ver pasaran muchos años, mi preferida fue el lote 450

SIXBID.COM - Experts in numismatic Auctions
Gracias por la aportación Miaavg


----------



## makokillo (11 Nov 2014)

¿Cuánto dices que has pujado por ella? 

Por cierto, que nunca llegaré a entender como con las herramientas y la técnica de hace 300 ó 400 años se hacían esas maravillas de monedas y hoy día con tanto ordenador y tanta tecnología punta se hagan las porquerías de monedas que se hacen, sobre todo en la FNMT.



TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Madre mia que subasta, la eche varias ojeadas y desde luego había piezas que para volverlas a ver pasaran muchos años, mi preferida fue el lote 450
> 
> SIXBID.COM - Experts in numismatic Auctions
> Gracias por la aportación Miaavg


----------



## Tiogelito (12 Nov 2014)

Eso otro mundo. Para soñar...
Muchas gracias!


----------



## makokillo (20 Dic 2014)

Actualizo el catalogo con este columnario comprado en una subasta sueca que me llego ayer. Lastima de los rayones del reverso .

*8 REALES FERNANDO VI - 1753 MÉXICO*

*Año:* 1753
*Reinado:* Fernando VI
*Valor facial:* 8 Reales
*Peso:* 26,9 Grs
*Diametro:* 39´66 mm
*Metal:* Plata. Ley 917
*Ceca:* Mexico
*Ensayadores: * Manuel de León (M) y Francisco de la Peña y Flores (F), siglas (MF)
*Anverso:* FERDND VI D G HISPAN ET IND REX alrededor de un escudo coronado de castillos y leones con el escusón de los Borbones, entre Ceca (M) sobre ensayador (F) y valor 8.
*Reverso:*VTRA QUE VNUM 1750 entre ceca y ceca, alrededor de 2 bolas que representan al nuevo y viejo mundo coronadas entre dos columnas coronadas con las leyendas PLVS VLTRA.
*Canto:* Cadena de hojas de laurel.


----------



## chema1970 (21 Dic 2014)

A ver si me podeis ayudar, donde pensáis que es mejor comprar un columnario, en eBay, en un mercadillo, en tienda, o en pagina de anuncios?


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Dic 2014)

Hola, chema1970: Si no eres un "entendido", pues lo deseable sería en una Numismatica, aunque en e-Bay también tienes tiendas que se dedican a ello y que además también tiendas físicas. Yo he comprado en algunas de ellas y sin problemas, por otro lado puedes intentar regatear el precio, vamos unos Euros abajo... aunque esa es una moneda que interesa adquirirla en el mejor estado posible y tampoco te engañes porque es cara, pero yo soy de los que creen que no debe faltar en una colección numismatica.

Saludos.


----------



## Comtat_Gran (21 Dic 2014)

Tema muy pero que muy interesante!

En el futuro tienes previsto alguno sobre denarios romanos? Yo hace años que colecciono, de la época del Imperio.




fernandojcg dijo:


> Por ejemplo, en los denarios abundan las falsificaciones realizadas por las distintos pueblos bárbaros.
> 
> Saludos.




De hecho en el caso que mencionas no se trataría de falsificaciones sinó más bien de imitaciones, que se pueden reconocer sobre todo por su arte mucho menos refinado. Se acuñaban por parte de poblaciones cercanas a las fronteras o incluso dentro del territorio romano, principalmente debido al prestigio que tenía la moneda romana de plata por excelencia y algunos autores opinan que también en momentos de escasez de numerario oficial en los confines del imperio. 

Falsificaciones claras de época serian los denarios forrados, con corazón de cobre y un baño de plata, hechos por falsarios romanos.


----------



## makokillo (21 Dic 2014)

chema1970 dijo:


> A ver si me podeis ayudar, donde pensáis que es mejor comprar un columnario, en eBay, en un mercadillo, en tienda, o en pagina de anuncios?



Sin lugar a dudas en una tienda. En una pagina de anuncios ni se te ocurra. En un mercadillo para estar bien seguro deberias llevar un iman, una balanza, un calibre y una buena lupa y ademas saber distinguir uno falso de uno verdadero.En Ebay aunque hasta ahora siempre lo he desaconsejado, se puede comprar a ciertos vendedores, hay 4 o 5 vendedores que yo conozca (vivescortada, monedalia,numisbur,numisjoya,bolsa numismatica) que ademas de ebay tienen tienda en internet y tienda fisica y a estos es completamente seguro comprarles. Te han faltado las subastas de casas prestigiosas como Aureo, Soler, etc que es lo mas aconsejable para comprar este tipo de monedas.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Dic 2014)

Comtat_Gran dijo:


> Tema muy pero que muy interesante!
> 
> En el futuro tienes previsto alguno sobre denarios romanos? Yo hace años que colecciono, de la época del Imperio.
> 
> ...



Hola, Buenas Noches: Ante todo que me disculpe makokillo, ya que el tema de los Denarios no pertenece a este hilo y de hecho, Comtat_Gran, en el foro hay uno dedicado a ellos y recuerdo haber colaborado en el mismo. Puedes intentar encontrarlo.

Lo que dices es tan correcto como lo que yo he indicado, es decir que falsificaciones SI que hubieron. Te dejo un par de enlaces que he escogido al azar de mis archivos, pero hay abundante material sobre ello...

- Monedas del Bajo Imperio: Acuñaciones Barbarás ó Monedas Imitativas de necesidad.

- Antoninianos de ceca no oficial y bárbaros

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (21 Dic 2014)

Comtat_Gran dijo:


> Tema muy pero que muy interesante!
> 
> En el futuro tienes previsto alguno sobre denarios romanos? Yo hace años que colecciono, de la época del Imperio.



No es que en columnarios sea ningun experto, más bien un aficionado pero es que en denarios no tengo ni la más mínima idea , pero a ver si alguien se anima y así voy aprendiendo yo también.


----------



## asqueado (21 Dic 2014)

chema1970 dijo:


> A ver si me podeis ayudar, donde pensáis que es mejor comprar un columnario, en eBay, en un mercadillo, en tienda, o en pagina de anuncios?




Hola Chema 1970, yo voy a darte mi opinion personal y con lo que te voy a decir no es quitarte las ganas de que adquieras un columnario. Los columnarios como otras monedas españolas siempre han sido unas piezas muy cotizadas y por lo tanto muy caras, por lo tanto han sido falsificadas en todos los tiempos y ahora con los adelantos en maquinaria que existen mucho mas. Se puede sacar una copia de cualquier cosa que quieras y se pueden manipular para que parezcan que tienen mucho tiempo o poco.
Hay que ser un gran experto para conocer que es autentica, y yo no me fio de nadie, ni de numismaticos, ni de casas de subastas, cada dia observo como se hacen falsificaciones de monedas, en mi tiempo solo se hablaba del duro sevillano falso y de los columnarios, pero ahora de todo, la gente no tiene ninguna dignidad, ni vergüenza , van a robar.
Pongo algunos de los enlaces donde se habla de falsificaciones, de casa de subastas


Falsas de Subastas

En esta pagina china te falsifican lo que quieras

Custom British Coins/copy 2 Euro Coins/replica Euro Coins - Buy Replica Euro Coins,Copy 2 Euro Coins,Custom British Coins Product on Alibaba.com

Si alguna vez te compras alguno que se encuentre en EBC, cuanta mas calidad tenga la moneda mejor, pero prepara la cartera, o al menos en MBC+ o EBC-, comprar por comprar no te lo aconsejo.


.


----------



## Mr.Kaplan (21 Dic 2014)

Una moneda de colección se muestra en vivo y en directo, lo sabe cualquier numismático, copón.


----------



## chema1970 (22 Dic 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> Hola Chema 1970, yo voy a darte mi opinion personal y con lo que te voy a decir no es quitarte las ganas de que adquieras un columnario. Los columnarios como otras monedas españolas siempre han sido unas piezas muy cotizadas y por lo tanto muy caras, por lo tanto han sido falsificadas en todos los tiempos y ahora con los adelantos en maquinaria que existen mucho mas. Se puede sacar una copia de cualquier cosa que quieras y se pueden manipular para que parezcan que tienen mucho tiempo o poco.
> Hay que ser un gran experto para conocer que es autentica, y yo no me fio de nadie, ni de numismaticos, ni de casas de subastas, cada dia observo como se hacen falsificaciones de monedas, en mi tiempo solo se hablaba del duro sevillano falso y de los columnarios, pero ahora de todo, la gente no tiene ninguna dignidad, ni vergüenza , van a robar.
> Pongo algunos de los enlaces donde se habla de falsificaciones, de casa de subastas
> 
> ...



Gracias a los tres, Esta claro, que solo en subasta o en tienda, y sin tenerlas todas contigo, q seguro se murió hace tiempo, pero porque lo de ebc o mbc?? Porque si no luego no se podría revender y apenas tendría valor?? Y hablando en plata estáis hablando de a partir de 150 € o a partir de 250€ para una pieza decente??


----------



## asqueado (22 Dic 2014)

chema1970 dijo:


> Gracias a los tres, Esta claro, que solo en subasta o en tienda, y sin tenerlas todas contigo, q seguro se murió hace tiempo, pero porque lo de ebc o mbc?? Porque si no luego no se podría revender y apenas tendría valor?? Y hablando en plata estáis hablando de a partir de 150 € o a partir de 250€ para una pieza decente??




:XX::XX::XX: creo que te has quedado un poco corto

Los 8 reales columnarios | Blog Numismatico

18-LOS COLUMNARIOS MEJICANOS DE FELIPE V



.


----------



## chema1970 (22 Dic 2014)

asqueado dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX: creo que te has quedado un poco corto
> 
> Los 8 reales columnarios | Blog Numismatico
> 
> ...



:´´´( Vamos que los 400 € no me libro...


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Dic 2014)

#chema1970: Mira en algunas de las Numismaticas que te ha enlazado makokillo, pero por unos 240 Euros aproximadamente puedes tener un Columnario aceptable (MBC+), vamos el último que compré creo que fue alrededor de ese precio... Evidentemente, a mayor calidad, rareza, etc. más sube el precio.

Saludos.


----------



## fff (22 Dic 2014)

chema1970 dijo:


> :´´´( Vamos que los 400 € no me libro...



Un columnario, un Carlos III de Mexico, mbc sin muchas mas aspiraciones va sobre los 200 todo incluido. Mas bonito, mas precio.
Compralo solo en numismaticas o en subastas.


----------



## horik (22 Dic 2014)

Hola a todos, el hecho de que algunos columnarios tengan resellos chinos disminuye su valor? Aquí hay algunos:

8 Y 20 REALES/30 SOUS/5 PTAS : Numismática Llamas


----------



## fff (22 Dic 2014)

_*Personalmente *_no me gustan, a menos que a ti te caigan 'esteticos'... 
Tampoco me gusta que la moneda haya estado colgada, que tenga agujeros (aunque sean tapados), que tengan hojas muy grandes, las rayas varias, cruces, graffittis. Ojo, es normal que golpes o pequeñas rayitas si que tengan! Pero prefiero pagar un poco más.
La conservacion de un columnario determina su precio. 

EL columnario fue la primera moneda global... podias pagar con ella en todo el mundo. Y tambien demostraron nuestras monedas lo tramposos que podian ser los reyes, devaluando el contenido en plata que llevaban


----------



## chema1970 (22 Dic 2014)

fff dijo:


> Un columnario, un Carlos III de Mexico, mbc sin muchas mas aspiraciones va sobre los 200 todo incluido. Mas bonito, mas precio.
> Compralo solo en numismaticas o en subastas.



Menos mal, ya se estaba poniendo cuesta arriba...


----------



## makokillo (22 Dic 2014)

chema1970 dijo:


> Menos mal, ya se estaba poniendo cuesta arriba...



Nada de cuesta arriba. Empieza por alguno entre 200 y 250 euros y cuando te hayas picado, ya si eso sigues con alguno como este


----------



## Katha (23 Dic 2014)

interesante tema por si acaso se interesan en conocer mas sobre divisas les recomiento visitar que Conozca mas de Trading Forex, hay mucha info para aprender.


----------



## makokillo (23 Dic 2014)

A quien pueda interesar:

Proxima subasta
*8 Reales 1760 Carlos III Bogotá-Colombia ceca Nuevo Reino*







Precio de salida: 42.000 $USD ::::::


----------



## fff (23 Dic 2014)

Tiene gracia que las onzas de NR valgan por lo general mucho menos que los columnarios de la misma ceca


----------



## chema1970 (23 Dic 2014)

Esa es la mia, jjjjjj


----------



## TONIMONTANA (28 Mar 2015)

Rescato este interesante hilo y adjunto este enlace de la proxima subasta que se va celebrar, piezas dignas de ver. 

http://www.saladesubasta.com/pdf/Cayon Subastas - Subasta 28 Abril 2015.pdf


----------



## vagodesigner (28 Mar 2015)

Si subo fotos aqui de las monedas que tengo me dariais información? Tengo unas cuantas monedas desde Felipe iii, pasando por Carlos iii, iv, Jose Napoleon, Alfonso X11, xiii, Isabel II y Franco


----------



## TONIMONTANA (28 Mar 2015)

enseñanos alguna de Felipe III, es un placer verlas


----------



## vagodesigner (29 Mar 2015)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> enseñanos alguna de Felipe III, es un placer verlas



Es minuscula, en los bordes se nota el acuñamiento.
Por una cara se aprecia un castillo y por otra un león, acabo de ver en internet que su valor apenas supera los 20 eurs, creo
Ahora la busco y paso foto

---------- Post added 29-mar-2015 at 00:22 ----------


----------



## Bubble Boy (30 Mar 2015)

Parecen dos maravedíes de Felipe III.


----------



## makokillo (30 Mar 2015)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Rescato este interesante hilo y adjunto este enlace de la proxima subasta que se va celebrar, piezas dignas de ver.
> 
> http://www.saladesubasta.com/pdf/Cayon Subastas - Subasta 28 Abril 2015.pdf



Supongo que alguna es tuya, no?

---------- Post added 30-mar-2015 at 23:41 ----------




vagodesigner dijo:


> Es minuscula, en los bordes se nota el acuñamiento.
> Por una cara se aprecia un castillo y por otra un león, acabo de ver en internet que su valor apenas supera los 20 eurs, creo
> Ahora la busco y paso foto
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-mar-2015 at 00:22 ----------



la verdad es que la foto es muy mala y apenas se aprecia nada, pero a no ser que en el castillo y el leon se aprecien perfectamente los detalles, dudo muy mucho que alguien te de 20 euros por ella y no se si la mitad.


----------



## vagodesigner (30 Mar 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Supongo que alguna es tuya, no?
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-mar-2015 at 23:41 ----------
> 
> ...



Se aprecian perfectamente, incluso mas que muchas monedas que hay rulando por ahi de este tipo. La foto esta echa con el movil y es de calidad pesima.

Pd, tranquilo aunque me den 50 tampoco la venderia


----------



## El hombre bala (5 Abr 2015)

Alguien me puede echar una mano,pretendo subir una foto de uno de 1770 con 26,53 gms


----------



## makokillo (5 Abr 2015)

El hombre bala dijo:


> Alguien me puede echar una mano,pretendo subir una foto de uno de 1770 con 26,53 gms



Subela primero a Subefotos.com - Comparte rápidamente tus fotos y despues aqui, con el icono de insertar imagen.


----------



## makokillo (6 Abr 2015)

El hombre bala dijo:


> Alguien me puede echar una mano,pretendo subir una foto de uno de 1770 con 26,53 gms



Aqui te las pongo.
Supongo que quieres saber si es autentica o no. Yo lo siento pero veo menos que un gato de escayola y con las fotos no podria confirmarte nada.
Respecto al peso, a mi me parece sospechosamente bajo pero...
1º La bascula que utilizas no parece de mucha calidad y podria dar mal el peso, yo que tu me acercaba a alguna joyeria de confianza para que me la pesasen o tambien a alguna farmacia.
2º Hay quien si da por bueno un peso de 26,5 grs, y como poder ser pues podria ser, pero ya te digo que no seria lo normal, mas bien bastante excepcional.
Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es que la moneda parece estar limpiada y aunque en principo eso no es ningun signo de falsificación si que disimularia la falta de patina de mas de 2 siglos en una moneda falsa.


----------



## El hombre bala (6 Abr 2015)

Muchas gracias por todo makokillo.Lo de la limpieza es cosa mia,tenia patina pero es q yo las limpio todas,es una mania.Lo de la balanza ya lo he pensado porque en 2 monedas de 1 oz me da dos pesos distintos.


----------



## fff (6 Abr 2015)

El hombre bala dijo:


> Lo de la limpieza es cosa mia,tenia patina pero es q yo las limpio todas,es una mania.



Esa mania arruina las monedas y resta considerablemente valor a las mismas... no lo hagas...:no:


----------



## El hombre bala (1 May 2015)

Ahi discrepo,amigo fff.
Una patina es signo de "vejez y uso" y hoy nos afanamos en no usar nuestras monedas y mantenerlas SC.
¿que será de las patinas de las monedas que hoy guardamos como oro en paño? NADA! No tendran!
Asi que yo toda la que pillo la echo a remojo.Me gusta verlas brillar y adios patina.Como son mias...


----------



## redneck (3 May 2015)

El hombre bala dijo:


> Ahi discrepo,amigo fff.
> Una patina es signo de "vejez y uso" y hoy nos afanamos en no usar nuestras monedas y mantenerlas SC.
> ¿que será de las patinas de las monedas que hoy guardamos como oro en paño? NADA! No tendran!
> Asi que yo toda la que pillo la echo a remojo.Me gusta verlas brillar y adios patina.Como son mias...



Estás destrozando las monedas:. Si un día tienes que venderlas lo entenderás


----------



## El hombre bala (3 May 2015)

Ese columnario tiene los mismos novios que sucio.Tengo un Dupondio de Evora con una patina perfecta y no soy capaz de venderlo ni a tiros,¿ que me vais a contar de patinas? Perras pa gastar es lo que hace falta! Cuando no es la patina es otra cosa y siempre hay una pega a la hora de tratar una pieza.


----------



## Revilla62 (1 Jun 2015)

http://cloud1.todocoleccion.net/monedas-espana/tc/2015/05/27/19/49547077_25914866.jpg
Buenas noches, quiero comprar un ejemplar de columnario a traves de la agina todocoleccion . En los enlaces podeis ver las imagenes: anverso, reverso y canto. Me pden 120 eur . Que os arece ??. Muchas gracias


----------



## makokillo (1 Jun 2015)

Revilla62 dijo:


> http://cloud1.todocoleccion.net/monedas-espana/tc/2015/05/27/19/49547077_25914866.jpg
> Buenas noches, quiero comprar un ejemplar de columnario a traves de la agina todocoleccion . En los enlaces podeis ver las imagenes: anverso, reverso y canto. Me pden 120 eur . Que os arece ??. Muchas gracias



Por las fotos nunca podremos saber si es auténtico o falso, Sólo podremos estar algo más seguros si lo tenemos en mano, lo medimos y lo pensamos. En principio el vendedor parece bastante fiable Y si asumimos que la moneda es auténtica, con esa conservación, a mi al menos el precio me parece bastante aceptable.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (1 Jun 2015)

Revilla62 dijo:


> http://cloud1.todocoleccion.net/monedas-espana/tc/2015/05/27/19/49547077_25914866.jpg
> Buenas noches, quiero comprar un ejemplar de columnario a traves de la agina todocoleccion . En los enlaces podeis ver las imagenes: anverso, reverso y canto. Me pden 120 eur . Que os arece ??. Muchas gracias



Yo colecciono romanas, o sea que de columnarios no estoy muy puesto pero de precio está bien incluso algo barato para lo que suelen costar que debe ser por la conservación (yo diría que está en MBC-).

Lo que sí me plantearía es comprarlo directamente en una casa de subastas donde tienes muchas mas garantías en caso de problemas, yo una moneda que me va costar mas de 100 euros ni me planteo comprarla por ebay o sitios similares.... y hablo de denarios o sestercios que me parecen mucho mas fáciles de detectar si son falsos incluso por fotos, una moneda moderna me parece mucho mas difícil, o sea que en caso de comprar un columnario me iría a donde me den mas garantías (ando detras de alguno que a ver cuando cae )


----------



## tyranus_7 (24 Mar 2016)

Hola tengo una moneda de 1732 que cumple con todos los requisitos pero en el reverso esta la efigie de felipe v.alguien podría ayudarme?


----------



## Arbeyna (24 Mar 2016)

tyranus_7 dijo:


> Hola tengo una moneda de 1732 que cumple con todos los requisitos pero en el reverso esta la efigie de felipe v.alguien podría ayudarme?



Hola, sube una foto y le pegamos un vistazo.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (24 Mar 2016)

tyranus_7 dijo:


> Hola tengo una moneda de 1732 que cumple con todos los requisitos pero en el reverso esta la efigie de felipe v.alguien podría ayudarme?



A que requisitos te refieres?. 
Pon una foto de las dos caras y del canto y dinos peso y medidas. 
Que yo sepa los 8 reales columnarios no tienen busto, hay 8 reales con la efigie de Felipe V, pero son anteriores al año que indicas, no son columnarios y además son extremadamente raros y por tanto muy caros...


----------



## BudSpencer (25 Mar 2016)

El hombre bala dijo:


> Ahi discrepo,amigo fff.
> Una patina es signo de "vejez y uso" y hoy nos afanamos en no usar nuestras monedas y mantenerlas SC.
> ¿que será de las patinas de las monedas que hoy guardamos como oro en paño? NADA! No tendran!
> Asi que yo toda la que pillo la echo a remojo.Me gusta verlas brillar y adios patina.Como son mias...



No compro monedas sin pátina y como yo legiones de coleccionistas.


----------



## Arbeyna (25 Mar 2016)

Yo no limpiaría ninguna moneda, si se quieren hacer experimentos y pasar la tarde de un Domingo, cualquier duro de los de "a peso" se prestan para esas perrerías.

Una moneda limpiada, pierde valor, una moneda limpiada nunca va a "figurar" como el primer día, y es que hay mucha diferencia entre "brillo original", "tono" y "limpiada", así como entre un billete "con apresto", "planchado" o "prensado"

Independientemente se limpie la moneda con productos químicos, o productos más o menos naturales, el brillo original nunca lo va a recuperar, así como el asunto de crear falsas pátinas, también muy "trillado" y ya sea con sulfato de potasio o con vapores de amoniaco, en la mayoría de los casos se puede dar con el engaño.

En lo personal, huyo de piezas que han sido limpiadas. No es "creible" un Columnario con "fondo de espejo", la moneda debe estar limpia de incrustaciones pero con la oxidación natural.

Saludos


----------



## FoSz2 (10 Abr 2018)

Refloto este pedazo de hilo para preguntar si los resellos se cotizan más o menos que los que no están resellados. ¿Hay algún intento de catálogo? Digo intento porque imagino que las variantes son enormes como para recogerlas todas en un catálogo.

Otra pregunta, ¿los columnarios FALSOS de la época (no los actuales o posteriores a mediados del siglo XIX) a cómo se cotizan?

¿Hay alguna numismática en España especializada en columnarios?


¿Qué bibliografía existe? ¿Hay algún sitio donde poder consultar los artículos de las revistas numismáticas anteriores?

Por ahora yo tengo pendientes: 

El ya mencionado por Makokillo, _The milled columnarios of Central and South America: Spanish American pillar coinage, 1732 to 1772_ de Frank F Gilboy. 
Pero cuesta 580 euracos, joderrrr

Otro libro caro, gordo y agotado es el _Pieces of Eight: The Monetary Powers and Disabilities of the United States Constitution_ de Edwin Vieira Jr.
Aunque éste no sé si hablará más de la moneda o de la historia monetaria norteamericana de la época.

Uno sobre resellos es _Los resellos. Las monedas españolas reselladas en el mundo_, de MONTANER AMORÓS. Valencia, 1999.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Abr 2018)

Hola, FoSz2: Bueno, sólo tengo una pequeña colección de Reales de a 8 Españoles, pero NO tengo nada de resellados. Sé que existe bastante literatura al respecto, pero hay que buscarla... Te dejo dos artículos y ahí tienes una bibliografía que te puede ayudar y luego en esa web que los publicó es posible que encuentres más información al respecto.

- Los resellos chinos | numismaticodigital.com

- Greenock y el resello de los reales de a ocho | numismaticodigital.com

Saludos.


----------



## FoSz2 (10 Abr 2018)

Real de a 8 a partir del 58 :12
Cuando la moneda espaÃ±ola dominaba el comercio mundial - YouTube


----------



## Bank Account Blues. (10 Abr 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Refloto este pedazo de hilo para preguntar si los resellos se cotizan más o menos que los que no están resellados. ¿Hay algún intento de catálogo? Digo intento porque imagino que las variantes son enormes como para recogerlas todas en un catálogo.
> 
> Otra pregunta, ¿los columnarios FALSOS de la época (no los actuales o posteriores a mediados del siglo XIX) a cómo se cotizan?




Sí, un resello puede hacer aumentar mucho el valor de la moneda. Pero los columnarios con resellos chinos son bastante abundantes y en esta pieza en particular prima la conservación. Otra cosa sería si fueran resellos de Jamaica, Antigua o Curazao, por ejemplo, que son mucho más raros. También hay resellos de islas de Indonesia, Arabia, India, Madagascar, Zanzibar, vamos, por medio mundo, porque fue una moneda de uso mundial. También vete con mucho ojo que los resellos son muy falsificados, es una manera de sacar dinero de una moneda corriente. Es una pieza que hay que comprar con factura y en sitios de confianza

Si los resellos son chinos te puedes entretener en buscar su significado aquí:

Catálogo de Resellos Chinos

Hay muchos catálogos de resellos pero están focalizados en una época concreta, a veces en un país. Pero los resellos chinos, que yo sepa, aun esperan que alguien los catalogue, como bien dices hay mucha variedad y muy poca información. 

Los columnarios falsos de época también tienen su público pero a igual calidad no valen lo mismo que uno auténtico. También es importante la ceca de acuñación, de lejos los más comunes son los mejicanos, seguidos de los peruanos. Un columnario de Santiago de Chile o de Colombia vale mucho más.


----------



## fff (12 Abr 2018)

Depende mucho de su estética, si la moneda está 'matada' a resellos, no será atractiva.
En cualquier caso lo que prima ahora es la conservación. Empieza a haber mucho salto pecuniario de EBC- hacia arriba...


----------



## mk73 (12 Abr 2018)

es una moneda con muy buenas falsificaciones que a mas de uno se la han colado. Yo tendria extremo cuidado a la hora de comprar una pieza de estas; o bien iria a casa de subastas de renombre o sino alguna tienda numismatica de las clasicas.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Abr 2018)

Hola, mk73: Ese tipo de monedas sólo se puede comprar donde comentas. Lo demás es "experimentar con gaseosa". Además, aquí NO hay "tutia": se paga lo que valen. Al menos, yo lo hice así con las que tengo y estoy harto de ver falsificaciones compradas en eBay y otros lugares parecidos. ¡Ojo! con los chinos y que también han entrado en este tipo de moneda.

Saludos.


----------



## fran69 (13 Abr 2018)

Sin lugar a dudas, el ranking mundial de falsificaciones (dejo lo clasico aparte que eso es otra historia, ahí si que hay un buen cacao, sobre todo con los aureos y denarios), en primera posición sin duda, los soberanos, sobre todo los Jorgianos, los de los 60 en adelante son mucho mas de fiar, ademas aqui en los soberanos hay mala leche para detectar los falsos pues hay muchisimos de epoca falsos incluso con ley 917, osea la correspondiente , asi que aqui ya no vale la prueba de densidad, pues te va a dar todo correcto sin embargo es falso, esto es debido a que la libra en su maximo explendor (coincidente con los soberanos de Jorge) valia mas una libra que su contenido en oro, con lo cual falsificarla sin escatimar en la ley e introducirla en el circuito seguia siendo rentable para el falsario.
Sobre los soberanos acuñados en Suiza yo no discuto, hay mucho que hablar sobre ellos, unos profesionales los consideran falsos y otros no, segun parece no tenian el consentimiento de UK para sus acuñaciones, personalmente discrepo de esto, yo siempre los considere originales al igual que uno de Canada, Sidney o Sudafrica,.
En segundo lugar de moneda mas falsificada del mundo estarian nuestros queridos y amados columnarios, hasta niveles que no os podeis ni imaginar,,, mucho ojito con ellos, fundamental la procedencia de ellos, el peligro en ellos esta desde el 2002 en adelante, alta frecuencia en estado puro, falsificaciones exquisitas, por lo tanto localizar la trazabilidad de un columnario anterior al 2000 ya garantiza bastante porcentage de que sea genuino, pues las falsificaciones anteriores era mucho mas burdas.
En tercer lugar los dolar trader, tambien se cebaron con esta pieza los farsarios.
De todas formas la procedencia es fundamental, mas que todo porque si asi y todo fuese una pieza falsa no se tendra problemas o menos problemas que con otro origen.


----------

